# btstackserver.exe skype



## stepintolight

I'm really ignorant about this one, please help.

Skype is telling me that btstackserver.exe is a plugin that I need to install. Is this safe? Do I need this plugin?

Thank you!


----------



## koala

Hi, welcome to TSF

Only install if you need to connect bluetooth devices to your computer, and make sure the download source is safe.




> From *http://www.auditmypc.com/process/btstackserver.asp*
> 
> *btstackserver.exe (Bluetooth Stack) - Details*
> 
> The btstackserver.exe process is used by your computer to communicate with bluetooth devices (e.g. bluetooth enabled mobile phones or handheld computers etc) If you connect to your computer using bluetooth devices you should leave this process running. If you do not, it can be safely terminated.
> 
> btstackserver.exe is flagged as a system process and does not appear to be a security risk. However, removing Bluetooth Stack may adversly impact your system.
> 
> The Process Server database currently registers btstackserver.exe to WidComm.
> 
> This is part of WidComm bluetooth drivers.


----------

